# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Холодные базы  под привлечение Forex

## Felix Xander

Forex лиды под привлечение
✅Холодка
✅Клиенты брокеров
Страны: РФ, Казахстан, Украина, Польша, Германия, Италия, Аеглия,Норвегия, Нидерланды, Литва, Латвия, Эстония, Канада, Катар, Бахрейн, Оман, Саудовская Аравия, ОАЭ, Тунис, Израиль.
Уточняем сразу, что русскоговорящей Европы нет. Все контакты коренные. 
❗️Выгрузка от 500❗️
????Бесплатные тесты????
➕Гарант➕
Обращаться к @FelixXander

----------

